# How do I remove white spots on metal?



## robmarston (Oct 16, 2011)

Ever since I bought my home I've noticed there's what appears to be white water spots on the metal doors, flashing, etc. Based on the patterns and locations I assume it's caused by the rain. I've tried everything from CLR to diluted vinegar to no avail. 










An no, it's not bird droppings. It's flat and texture-less like a stain and is on smaller vertical surfaces throughout the property.

Has anyone else experienced this and found a solution? Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Since you did not post your location, which is strongly suggested, where are you since the climate many have a clue.

Dick


----------



## robmarston (Oct 16, 2011)

Dick, I'm in Los Angeles California. Very little, albeit most likely acidic, rain.


----------



## bionictony (Apr 16, 2012)

is that an aluminum door? aluminum does oxidize. it needs anodizing.


----------



## robmarston (Oct 16, 2011)

I believe it is aluminum, yes. If that's the case than its probably too late to save it right?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was mine I would be looking into any place that does powder coating.
They could strip it and recoat it.
Anidizing is sort of like stain, Powder coating is more like a paint.
It will act as a sealer. It's done on things like engine parts, boat and home railings. It's tough stuff.


----------



## Adonis1 (May 8, 2012)

You must be used a polish for remove white spot on metal and any spot removal powder this is best for spot removing you should be purchase these items and take a try by use them


----------

